# احذروا الفايروس الجديد . احذروا. احذروا . اح&#



## The_Hero (28 أبريل 2006)

*احذروا الفايروس الجديد . احذروا. احذروا . اح&#*

الرجاء من الجميع قراءة الرساله بالكامل والتركيز فيها احذروا الفايروس الجديد تراه مدمر للنظام دى  شوية معلومات عنه اتمنى تنتبهولها الفايروس الجديد يمكن يجيكم عن طريق ايميل شخص تعرفونه ويمكن يكون اخوك بس مش هو اللي يكون المرسل فاحذروا منه لا اجهزتكم تروح فيها 



اسمه 
Win32/Sobig.F@mm

نوعه
I_Worm
دوده

يتسبب في تعطيل النظام ويستقر هنا
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESoftwareMicrosoftWindowsCurrentVersionRun
"TrayX"="C:WINDOWSwinppr32.exe /sinc"

HKEY_CURRENT_USERSoftwareMicrosoftWindowsCurrentVersionRun
"TrayX"="C:WINDOWSwinppr32.exe /sinc"
يصل عن طريق البريد الالكتروني

عنوان الرساله
احد هذه العناوين
Subject:

"Re: That movie"
"Re: Wicked screensaver"
"Re: Your application"
"Re: Approved"
"Re: Re: My details"
"Re: Details"
"Your details"
"Thank you!"
"Re: Thank you!"

مرفقا بالرساله تحت احدى هذه الاسماء
Attachment:
"movie0045.pif"
"wicked_scr.scr"
"application.pif"
"document_9446.pif"
"details.pif"
"your_details.pif"
"thank_you.pif"
"document_all.pif"
"your_document.pif"

الرساله مكتوب بها
Body:
"Please see the attached file for details."
أو
"See the attached file for details"







وهذا نص الخبر من جريدة الرياض السعودية 
http://www.alriyadh.com.sa/Contents/22-08-2003/RiyadhNet/News_2219.php


فيروس جديد يضرب أجهزة الكمبيوتر ويحقنها بملايين الرسائل الملغومة والإعلانات التجارية 

خاضت آسيا امس حربا ضد فيروس حوّل اجهزة الكمبيوتر لمنصات اطلاق فيضان من رسائل البريد الالكتروني غير المرغوبة عبر مختلف انحاء العالم واوضح الخبراء ان الفيروس واسمه (سوبيج.اف) يعتقد انه اسرع الفيروسات انتشارا عبر الانترنت.
ويقوم (سوبيج.اف) بحقن برنامج في اجهزة الكمبيوتر المصابة يعمل على فتح نظام النوافذ لاستخدامه في وقت لاحق لتوزيع كميات ضخمة من رسائل البريد الالكتروني غير المطلوبة والاعلانات التجارية.
وقال خبراء في الصين وسنغافورة وكوريا الجنوبية واليابان ان الانهيارات البريدية الهائلة الناتجة عن تفشي الفيروس يمكن ان تؤدي الى انهيار وحدات الخادم وتبطئ من عمليات الكمبيوتر اذا لم يتخلص المستخدمون من الرسائل الخبيثة الناقلة للفيروس من صناديقهم البريدية.
وقال مهندسون مثل يوي شياويي الذي يدير 45مليون عنوان بريدي مجاني في شركة سينا التي تعد اضخم شركة انترنت في الصين ان حالة الفزع بشان الفيروس تراجعت حدتها بدرجة كبيرة. واضاف "لحسن الحظ من السهل رصد الفيروس سريعا وازالته".
وتابع قائلا ان الرسائل الملغومة يمكن التعرف عليها بوجود كلمات مثل "شكرا" و"تفاصيل" و"افلام" و"تطبيقات" في خانة موضوع الرسالة .
وقال ميكو هيبونين مدير قطاع ابحاث مكافحة الفيروسات في شركة (اف.سيكيور) في فنلندا انه يعتقد ان (سوبيج.اف) من صنع احد محترفي التسلل بغرض تقويض دعائم مرشحات تمنع تدفق هذا النوع من البريد الالكتروني.
وقال خبراء الامن انه من الصعب تحديد عدد اجهزة الكمبيوتر التي اصيبت بالفيروس . 
وقالت شركة اميركان اون لاين لخدمات الانترنت انها اعترضت سبيل نحو 11ر 5مليون نسخة من تلك الرسائل فيما اعلنت شركة ميسجلاب لشؤون الامن انها اوقفت اكثر من مليون نسخة خلال اول 24ساعة.
وجاء تفشي الفيروس في عالم الكمبيوتر في وقت كانت الشركات مازالت تحاول التعافي من عدة فيروسات كبدتها خسائر فادحة. 
وقال الخبراء ان (سوبيج.اف) يصل لاجهزة الكمبيوتر عبر البريد الالكتروبي في صورة رسالة ملحقة تصيب الكمبيوتر عند فتحها ثم ترسل نفسها الى ضحايا اخرين باستخدام عناوين عشوائية من القائمة البريدية للضحية ما يجعل من الصعب تعقب الفيروس للوصول الى مصدره الاصلي. 

و ربنا سيترها معانا و معاكم:94:


----------



## kamer14 (11 فبراير 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu:t33:


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## mr.hima (23 فبراير 2007)

هيسترها إنشاء الله ..... شكرا يا هيرو


----------



## amarenglish (4 مارس 2007)

يا عزيزي يمكنك ان تحذفه عن طريق avast anti virus وهو مجرب


----------



## The_Hero (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذروا الفايروس الجديد . احذروا. احذروا . اح&#*

leasantrleasantrleasantrالافاست برنامج ممتاز و انا شغال بيه و بصراحه برنامج كفاءه


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذروا الفايروس الجديد . احذروا. احذروا . ا&*

شكرا ليك


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذروا الفايروس الجديد . احذروا. احذروا . اح&#*

شكراااااااااا ليك

وربنا يسترها​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احذروا الفايروس الجديد . احذروا. احذروا . ا&*

شكرا لك


----------

